# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ★ رسائل لكِ من القرآن الكريم ★

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*رسائل يومية لك من القران الكريم* 
- 1 -  

 قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُم بِٱلْأَخْسَرِين   أَعْمَٰلًا . ٱلَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِى ٱلدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*رسائل يوميه لك من القران الكريم*  
- 2 - 

 يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

أحسن الله إليك وشكر لك تلك التذكرة العطرة من كتاب الله

تابعي..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أحسن الله إليك وشكر لك تلك التذكرة العطرة من كتاب الله
> 
> تابعي..


 جزاك الله خيرا أختي ( التوحيد )
سأواصل إن شاء الله يوميا ، ما استطعت لذلك سبيلا .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*رسائل يومية لك من القران الكريم* 

- 3-


 ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم

----------


## مروة عاشور

هذه آية تستحق المزيد من التأمل, قد يكون من السهل على النفس البشرية السوية أن تعفو عمن ظلما وتغفر له وتسامحه, لكن أن يكون كأنه ولي وحميم؟
هذا لا يقدر عليه إلا قلة قليلة جدًا من البشر؛ لهذا أتبعه - تعالى - يقوله: {وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ}

ثم إن صاحب هذا الفضل الكبير والحظ العظيم, لن يدعه الشيطان على حِلمه, ولن يتركه وشأنه, بل سيبقى يوسوس ويزين, وقد أرشد الله إلى العلاج الفوري في هذه الحالة.. الاستعاذة:
{وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ}.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أسأل الله أن يجعلنا ممن يتدبر القرآن ويعمل بما يقرأ ويفهم 
بوركتي غاليتي وبإذن الله لي أضافه هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> هذه آية تستحق المزيد من التأمل, قد يكون من السهل على النفس البشرية السوية أن تعفو عمن ظلما وتغفر له وتسامحه, لكن أن يكون كأنه ولي وحميم؟
> هذا لا يقدر عليه إلا قلة قليلة جدًا من البشر؛ لهذا أتبعه - تعالى - يقوله: {وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ}
> 
> ثم إن صاحب هذا الفضل الكبير والحظ العظيم, لن يدعه الشيطان على حِلمه, ولن يتركه وشأنه, بل سيبقى يوسوس ويزين, وقد أرشد الله إلى العلاج الفوري في هذه الحالة.. الاستعاذة:
> {وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ}.


حفظك الله أختاه ، فعلا ليس من السهل أن تطاوعنا أنفسنا ونجعل من العدو وليا حميما ، ولعل من يستطيع ذلك هو الذي عرف بحق اسم الله
 '' العَفُـوّ ''...
 وَهُوَ العَفُوُّ فَعَفوُهُ وَسِعَ الوَرَى   ***    لَولاَهُ غَارَ الأرضُ بِالسُّكَّانِ
وعفا طلبا لعفو ربه .
نسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما فيه خير لنا وأن ييسر لنا كل أمورنا ويجعلنا مفاتيح خير مغاليق شر .



> أسأل الله أن يجعلنا ممن يتدبر القرآن ويعمل بما يقرأ ويفهم 
> بوركتي غاليتي وبإذن الله لي أضافه هنا


 جزاك الله خيرا أختاه ، اللهم استجب .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*رسائل يومية لك من القران الكريم* 
- 3 - 


  ﴿وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُوراً ﴾
(الفرقان:30)

----------


## لجين الندى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله خيرا


 جزاك الله مثله أختي الكريمة لجين الندى

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*رسائل يومية لك من القران الكريم* 
- 4 - 



 ﴿ وَمَا بِكُمْ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ إِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الضُّرُّ فَإِلَيْهِ تَجأَرُونَ * ثُمَّ إِذَا كَشَفَ الضُّرَّ عَنْكُمْ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْكُمْ بِرَبِّهِمْ يُشْرِكُونَ  ﴾

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رسائل يومية لك من القران الكريم 
- 5 - 



 ﴿ مَا عِنْدَكُمْ يَنْفَدُ وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ بَاقٍ وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  ﴾

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رسائل يومية لك من القران الكريم 
- 6  - 


 ﴿ ومن يعمل سوءا أو يظلم نفسه ثم يستغفر الله يجد الله غفورا رحيما ﴾

----------


## مروة عاشور

أين رسائلك العطرة؟؟

قال - تعالى:
{أَمْ مَنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ الْأَرْضِ أَئِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ قَلِيلًا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ} [النمل/62]

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أين رسائلك العطرة؟؟
> 
> قال - تعالى:
> {أَمْ مَنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ الْأَرْضِ أَئِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ قَلِيلًا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ} [النمل/62]


جزاك الله خيرا يا فاضلة ، ها أنت تعطرين الموضوع بأروع رسالة ، ترفع الحزن عن المهموم ، فجزاك ربي الجنة على هذه الرسالة العطرة .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رسائل يومية لك من القران الكريم 
- 8 -



 ﴿ قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ﴾

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رسائل يومية لك من القران الكريم 
- 9 - 


 ﴿ أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَن تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَمَا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَلَا يَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلُ فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ ﴾

----------


## سنبلة قلم

جزاكِ الله الفردوس الأعلى ، وإن شاء الله لي اضافة هنا إن تيسر لي ، وفقكِ المولى أخية .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بارك الله فيك
وجعلنا ممن يتعلم القرآن ويعمل به.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاكِ الله الفردوس الأعلى ، وإن شاء الله لي اضافة هنا إن تيسر لي ، وفقكِ المولى أخية .


جزاك الله مثله يا فاضلة ، وفقني الله وإياك .
وفقك الله لكل خير . 





> بارك الله فيك
> 
> 
> وجعلنا ممن يتعلم القرآن ويعمل به.


وفيك بارك الله يا فاضل ، اللهم آمين .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رسائل يومية لك من القران الكريم 
- 10 -




 ﴿ إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا إن الله لا يحب كل خوان كفور ﴾

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رسائل يومية لك من القران الكريم 
- 11 - 


 
﴿ قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (26) ﴾
آل عمران .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي وبارك فيكِ 
موضوع قيم 
لا حرمتِ الآجر

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أم حمزة ، أم أويس ... بارك الله فيكما ....

----------

